# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Αναβει και σβηνει

## radiotimes

Εχω ενα PS3 που οταν παταω το power αναβει για λιγοτερο απο ενα sec και σβηνει.Το μοντελο ειναι το CECH-3004A.
Καθε βοηθεια δεκτη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Φιλτατε δημητρη σου κανει το παρακατω??




Αν ναι τοτε θα πρεπει να κανεις reballing στην καρτα γραφικων(rsx).
Αν οχι πες τι κανει.

----------


## radiotimes

Οχι Θαναση μολις το πατησω ανοιγει γινετε πρασινο και κλεινει γινετε κοκκινο παλι.δεν προλαβαινει να ανοιξει.Πιστευω οτι ειναι το PSU.

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν κανει καποιο beep code οταν κλεινει?
Πιστευω αν ηταν απο το τροφοδοτικο δεν θα προλαβαινες να δεις το κοκκινο led αναμενο καθως δεν θα ειχες ταση στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου.
Οταν σου γινεται κοκκινο μενει ετσι ή αναβοσβηνει??

----------


## radiotimes

Oχι μενει μονιμα κοκκινο.

----------


## thanasis 1

Για βγαλε τον σκληρο και πατησε το να ανοιξει και δες τι κανει.

----------


## radiotimes

Τωρα δεν ανοιγει καθολου καμια ενδειξη.Το PSU ειναι Dead.

----------


## thanasis 1

Μετρα με το πολυμετρο στην εξοδο που εχει για τα 12v 3.3v και 5v και δες τι βγαζει.

----------


## radiotimes

Εβγαλα ολα τα Mosfet ενα ενα να τα ελενξω και οταν το ξαναβαλα για να το δοκιμασω μου ριχνει την ασφαλεια.Βραχυκυκλωμα δεν βλεπω πουθενα και τι μπορει να εγινε με την αποκοληση δεν ξερω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

τα έβαλες ανάποδα?
Είναι όλα τα ίδια?

----------


## radiotimes

Τα 2 ειναι ιδια αλλα ξαναμπηκαν στην ιδια θεση αφου τα εκανα 1 προς ενα.

----------


## radiotimes

Επανερχομαι στο θεμα αφου εγινε επισκευη του τροφοδοτικου και το προβλημα παραμενει.Οταν βγαζω τον σκληρο κανει το ιδιο ακριβως.Παιζει να ειναι η καρτα γραφικων?
Αν ναι πρεπει να γινει reballing???

----------


## thanasis 1

Απο την στιγμη που δεν βγαζει καποιο beep code δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα καρτας γραφικων.
Αν μπορεις δοκιμασε το με ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικο απο κονσολα που λειτουργει για να εισαι
σιγουρος.

----------


## radiotimes

Οι τασεις που παιρνω στην εξοδο δεν ειναι σωστες.Δεν εχω 12ν στην ακιδοσειρα και στον μικρο κονεκτορα 3.45ν 0.8ν.

----------

